# Any one use SDS engine managment?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Hi, im planning on swapping an rb25det into s13 in a few months. At first I want to stay on stock turbo, with exhaust d-pipe, boost controller. Then later upgade turbo, fuel and so on. Does anyone have expirience or have the sds, fuel or engine managment system, im woundering what is the total costof it, the tunability, and your thoughts. Thanks


Vadem


----------



## MickeyNXSR20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*SDS*

Call Jason Cobb at F2uning !!!!He has it down to perfection !!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks, emailed him. 

Vadem


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

There's a few guys at z31.com that have it and like it. I have been told it's not as good as haltech. I am considering Performance Electronics http://pe-ltd.com

it can be bought for about $800 after getting the sensors which are all standard ac delco parts. They give you exact part numbers of what to buy.

SDS will run you about $1000+


----------

